# HR10-250 not showing additional HD capacity??



## twieland (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey all - new here. Just completed the addition of 2nd 250GB Hard Drive to my new HR10-250 following the Hinsdale guide (excellent BTW). The mfsadd command completed successfully, showing me the additional capacity of the 2nd drive. I put the 2 drives back in the unit (also used Weaknees kit), booted the box, everything came back up fine. However, when I look at system info, it still shows the same "Variable - up to 30 Hours HD, 200 Hours SD" message as before the upgrade. Any thoughts on what may be wrong? Thanks!

Tim


----------



## twieland (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone ... Bueller ... Bueller ... anyone ...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

First I know nothing about the HR10. 
I assume that If mfsadd shows the additional space it should be working. When you put the drives back in the PC see what mfsinfo says about the just the A drive then A and B drives. 
You might try using blesstivo.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

If you are using very large drives here (in an HR10-250 you probably are) you need the "-r 4" switch to make this work right. You can find our instructions here:

http://www.upgrade-instructions.com

Michael


----------



## twieland (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Weaknees - my bad, I did NOT use the "-r 4" switch as part of the mfsadd command. Can you tell me if I can put the 2 drives back in a PC, and "rerun" the mfsadd command with the correct "-r 4" option? Or will I need to start over with a virgin image again?

Thanks so much!

Tim


----------



## twieland (Dec 8, 2005)

OK, so I tore the Tivo apart (again), put both drives back in the PC. Reran the command with the -r 4 switch:

msfadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd

Once again, it successfully completed and reported an SD capacity of near 400 hours. So I put the drives back in the Tivo, booted it up and ...

IT STILL SAYS ONLY "30 hours HD, 200 hours SD" !!!!

Help! Has this happened to anyone else out there? How did you fix it? What could I possibly be doing wrong?

Thanks all for any input ...

- Tim


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

are your jumpers right? Some cables use CS and others Master and Slave.


----------



## twieland (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, I'm sure the jumpers are correct. I just saw another new thread stating that msfadd sometimes has trouble when both drives are on the same IDE channel. I'm going to try again tonight putting them on separate IDE channels, and will report back on the results.


----------



## pridefc (Oct 16, 2005)

I was having the same problem with two 320gb WD drives on the secondary IDE channel. Putting the drives on different IDE channels and running mfsadd again fixed the problem. Thanks!


----------



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

pridefc said:


> I was having the same problem with two 320gb WD drives on the secondary IDE channel. Putting the drives on different IDE channels and running mfsadd again fixed the problem. Thanks!


What a great suggestion. I was having the exact same problem as the original poster. I moved my 2nd HD to the secondary channel and now it works perfectly.

One clue might have been that the mfsadd was taking about 20 seconds to run when both HDs were on the primary channel. Once they were on different channels the mfsadd command was taking about 1 second. Screen output (success) was the same with both.


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

*This should be in the instructions. Very important info. I spent hours reading posts before I found this one explaining why it wasn't working.*


----------

